# ROM suggestions?



## jsauder2 (Nov 3, 2011)

I just got a Nexus 7 yesterday and am ready to start flashing away. Anyone have suggestions on ROMs to try out first, kernels, etc?


----------



## klatu375 (Mar 22, 2012)

I have tried quite a bit of ROMs, but AOKP, CM, JellyBeer and SmoothROM stand out to me the most. JellyBeer is an AOKP & CM hybrid. SmoothROM is CM based; it brings tablet UI and an neat installer allowing you to customize the installation from the one zip (including selection of kernel, gapps, picasa sync). I just started using this one yesterday, and I'm pleased with it so far.


----------



## jsauder2 (Nov 3, 2011)

klatu375 said:


> I have tried quite a bit of ROMs, but AOKP, CM, JellyBeer and SmoothROM stand out to me the most. JellyBeer is an AOKP & CM hybrid. SmoothROM is CM based; it brings tablet UI and an neat installer allowing you to customize the installation from the one zip (including selection of kernel, gapps, picasa sync). I just started using this one yesterday, and I'm pleased with it so far.


Thanks! I assume that is the Aroma installer? I've always been a fan of AOKP, so maybe I'll start there and then try the others over the next week or so.


----------



## klatu375 (Mar 22, 2012)

jsauder2 said:


> Thanks! I assume that is the Aroma installer? I've always been a fan of AOKP, so maybe I'll start there and then try the others over the next week or so.


Indeed is the Aroma installer. If you like AOKP, you might like JellyBeer too.


----------



## viper689 (Mar 29, 2012)

If you like the stock look, I'd strongly suggest Bugless Beast. I didn't need any fancy features on my N7 like I do on my Galaxy Nexus, so keeping the stock look was important to me, with the extra goodies of shorter boot time and overall smoothness.


----------



## jsauder2 (Nov 3, 2011)

viper689 said:


> If you like the stock look, I'd strongly suggest Bugless Beast. I didn't need any fancy features on my N7 like I do on my Galaxy Nexus, so keeping the stock look was important to me, with the extra goodies of shorter boot time and overall smoothness.


thanks. I do like all the extra features, but like you said, it's not as important as on my phone.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I find stock root on the N7 is fine for me. I tried other ROMs like CM10 and AOKP but meh. Stock root is great on the N7.


----------



## monkey082506 (Jan 30, 2012)

Call me crazy but I haven't even rooted my N7 yet and it's been a whole week since I got it. Honestly though I'm gunna see how long I can go with stock unrooted. (Doubt I last much longer).


----------



## jsauder2 (Nov 3, 2011)

it is incredibly smooth on stock, i just like having options like notification toggles, lockscreen weather, overclocking, etc., backed into the rom. i've tried a few now...paranoidandroid, smoothrom, cleanrom, jellybeer, and kaos. for now i'm going to stick with either paranoidandroid or smoothrom. i'll let it soak in for a week or so before i try something else. thanks for all the suggestions.

what kernels (if any) are you using? it seems like trinity is the most used from what i can tell.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Lean Kernel is up to 0.5 right now and so far it has been a very stable kernel for a beta. The only other one I tried was GlaDOS kernel, but that has the random reboot issue apparently, so I'm just waiting for the dev to get better from his accident before I go back to that.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

jsauder2 said:


> it is incredibly smooth on stock, i just like having options like notification toggles, lockscreen weather, overclocking, etc., backed into the rom. i've tried a few now...paranoidandroid, smoothrom, cleanrom, jellybeer, and kaos. for now i'm going to stick with either paranoidandroid or smoothrom. i'll let it soak in for a week or so before i try something else. thanks for all the suggestions.
> 
> what kernels (if any) are you using? it seems like trinity is the most used from what i can tell.


Notification toggles are in 4.2 as quick settings.


----------

